# New Trap!!



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, today Everett decided to build me a drop trap. Below are the pictures. It still remains to be seen if the birds can get back out of it. I think they can, once they figure out how. We'll see.........

This one is with the trap completely closed up. It would be this way when not in use and NOTHING will get in, that's for sure. 










This one is with the screen down, so the birds can drop in (hopefully) When in this position, this is where I think the birds will learn to hang on the screen that's hanging down and just climb up and go back out of the hole. 









This one is just to show the screen window and how it's put in place.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a very short video showing exactly how it works.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFfFt-eGp74


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

yeah Im thinking your right about them clinging to that wire door and squeezing thru but only time will tell cuz I have a couple that can squeeze thru boobs an as you know thats not an easy thing to do lol hope it works out for you though


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a bird that can get out of my bob trap. He does it when I clean the loft.

Anyways I am liking that design a lot please keep us updated and I would love the plans if it is successful.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, the trap got used for the first time this morning. Worked really well, once the birds decided it was ok to go through it. 
Something new............they weren't REAL sure about the change. One little hen JUST trapped after 1 1/2 hours. She REALLY didn't want to go through it. She would get right on the edge and then back out. I just left her for about an hour and then went back out and called her again. By that time, she was getting hot and sort of "fell" through the hole.........LOL.........Hopefully they'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks good Renee, and sounds like its working perfectly.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks cool! Keep us posted on how it works out.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hey! Hey! Hey!*

Well  what do you know, I love that new modification you did there eh, did they all went in faster like they use to? I know I had some birds who dont like the new entrance but, "hey, if they dont go in they dont eat right?" That sure is nice. You make me feel so jealous of your loft now ...Looks great and also the screen door that flaps down to close the trap door...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pegasus said:


> Well  what do you know, I love that new modification you did there eh, did they all went in faster like they use to? I know I had some birds who dont like the new entrance but, "hey, if they dont go in they dont eat right?" That sure is nice. You make me feel so jealous of your loft now ...Looks great and also the screen door that flaps down to close the trap door...


They do trap faster.............well, the ones that didn't like the bobs do......most of them didn't mind the bobs and would trap ok, but there were a few that just wouldn't push through them right away. That's solved. No problems now and now they don't have to be QUITE as hungry............no escapees yet............if this works out, Everett will put on in the widowhood loft too. Everett said, if any of them DO figure out how to climb that wire and crawl out, he'll just switch the screen for a dowled door.............they won't climb up those.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What angle did you make it?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Grim said:


> What angle did you make it?


30/60.....that's what Everett said. I didn't know what that means.....do you? LOL


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

30 and 60 degree angles. I am going to wait on your design to see if any make it out. There is another design im looking at to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just posted a link to this thread and saw that I never updated the final outcome/decision on this trap. Since July, when it was installed, I've never had a bird escape back out through the trap. It has worked great and no problem with birds trapping any more.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Renee trap looks so professional and practical. You can feed your hubby ...!!

I like your second picture, with a PJ just checking the "project" from all the angles...LOL 

nell


----------

